

Dear Jetblue - please read this - krav
http://eric-jctf3.posterous.com/dear-jetblue-please-read-this

======
cscotta
Before anyone gets riled up, be sure to see the resolution: a rep working on
her day off to resolve the issue, a $100 credit and 2,500 frequent flier
miles.

Not the best experience, but this one worked out.

